# State Farm addendum mile restrictions ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Anyone know if state farm addendum has a limit on miles allowed ?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

My Florida agent told me 80k total miles annually.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

80k is very generous. Especially when I have never had state farm ask me to verify my mileage. Thanks for chiming in so quick.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

"Your mileage may vary" (Literally...)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, they also say you must be doing RS part-time. That might bite you first......


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, they also say you must be doing RS part-time. That might bite you first......


I think I would have to start a separate thread to delve into that. I think that would get us into commercial driving insurance and LLC's.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think I would have to start a separate thread to delve into that


not sure why. State Farm the part time limit is far more serious and easier to 'breach'. My rep made no mention of a mileage limit, just the 20hrs per week limit, which was and is fine with me.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes seem's like 80k miles and 20 hours a week are contradictory. But thanks for all the info. It makes you reflect on the risk we run Everytime a rider gets in our vehicles.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I did not hear of a weekly hourly limit, but my agent also covers my HVAC biz trucks and vans as well as home, vacant land and an umbrella policy.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What the crap is state farm smoking to come up with their numbers lol...

80,000 


80,000 miles is high for full time... not sure how you exceed that?


or 20 hours a week?


20 hours per week makes sense as a part time limit. 80K miles on the other hand would be a fun number to TRY to exceed working full time.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I did 65k in 2019 as a part timer


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if it were you I'd get the actual rider verbiage; then you would know.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I did not hear of a weekly hourly limit, but my agent also covers my HVAC biz trucks and vans as well as home, vacant land and an umbrella policy.


Yes I bundle my homeowner's with my State Farm agent.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What the crap is state farm smoking to come up with their numbers lol...
> 
> 80,000
> 
> ...


Lyft driver on the countryside probably will do 80k miles in one year for a measly $65k before expenses &#129315;

I even have footage of @Rakos picking on one of them.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

How would they know how many hours you drive if you don't tell them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> How would they know how many hours you drive if you don't tell them.


If u get into an accident ins co can get your hours from Uber etc.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

State Farm is going to eventually get Uber to pay if app. was on. I am sure that's why addendum insurance is reasonable.


----------

